# Brother Rat Fink on Bike



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Anyone got the latest on if this will be re-issued and if so...when?

Thanks,
MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is this a rumor you heard or just wishful thinking.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I thought someone mentioned that Revell had plans to re-issue this when Super Fink came out. They must have had "wishful thinking" and I mis-interpreted that to think it might actually happen. Thought someone here would have more info...

MMM


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep Revell had a built up at their booth at the hobby show last fall.Said to be released sometime this year.should be soon,i hope.

BRIAN


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Now that would be GROOVY!!*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for refreshing my memory. I thought I remembered something about it being seen somewhere.
Hey...great pic Fluke! Thanks!

Hopefully, if someone hears about this kit coming out...please let the board know...

Cool!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Any update on this kit? This year?


MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hopefully . Looking forward to this one . 
But, no , i ain't heard nothin' . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

they reissued all of them except for big boss fink with tweedy pie,

I guess we wont see that scarce one?

Buzz


----------



## bro rat fink (Mar 8, 2008)

*brother rat fink on a bike*

hi bro rat fink here . i myself just decided to call revell they said no they were not going to reissue brother rat fink on a bike . i myself have 2 of the 1964 originals in the box and i am selling one of them 250.00 let me know if interested but wouldnt it be great if they reissued it


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thats KOOL i need one. ok i need 2 or 3 :woohoo:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

1bluegtx said:


> Yep Revell had a built up at their booth at the hobby show last fall.Said to be released sometime this year.should be soon,i hope.
> 
> BRIAN


This is the first good news I have heard about this in the past couple of years. You are right....it was supposed to be out sometime after the Superfink reissue (a couple of Decembers ago). I have been waiting for this one to hopefully still come out. Bro-Rat Fink......I hope you are wrong.....and welcome aboard! I have an original but would like to keep it unbuilt.


----------



## weldonmc (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hey ...this Brother Rat Fink on a Bike was finished today and is posted under the Board index: Models > The Modeling Forum and "Any more "Fink" fans besides me and Ducky on here?" Please take a look ...Weldon*

[


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Your build up shows so many cool possibilites - Revell really needs to re-release this!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

He _is_ fun...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooohhhh....... I REALLY like that, Mark!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, hedy.


----------

